# New Outback Motorhome?...



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I came across these 'spy' photos of a revolutionary new RV concept.
No details, but the concept shows definite signs of the kind of 'out of the box' thinking we have become accustomed to from Keystone and the Outback line.

I'm not saying...

(Lots of photos, but they are small)

Roof appears to be well engineered for walking on...









Standard 'Flipped Axles' will eliminate dragging situations common to bigger Outbacks...









Finally! A rear bumper stout enough to support a bike rack. Yea!!!









Did someone mention a desire for a better status panel?...









Trademark airy Outback interior and roomy sleeping accomodations...









Typical white interior design really 'opens up' the space. Very nice!...









A complete galley and plenty of storage space. Note easy clean surfaces...









Seriously... They really came through in the kitchen storage on this one (no more cheesy little flip down drawers!).









Is this fantastic? Or what?...









I think I feel a mod fever coming on!...









Now the only question is... Do I let my DW see this?









OK, Ok... I hear what you are saying. 'No way that is an Outback' right?
Well, maybe not. But a guy can dream, can't he?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I came across these 'spy' photos of a revolutionary new RV concept.
> No details, but the concept shows definite signs of the kind of 'out of the box' thinking we have become accustomed to from Keystone and the Outback line.
> 
> I'm not saying...
> ...


There's an Espresso Machine mounted to wall? cool! oh, and the other things are cool too Doug.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Strange how this appears now in conjunction with the nuclear testing in N. Korea.

This thing is definitely constructed for more than pleasure camping.

Of course it would provide better protection from bears.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Reminds me of the modifications that some Unimog owners have done. Take an old military unimog, convert the radio compartment, and Viola! a camper that climbs like a goat!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And, in keeping with the Outback tradition of lots of camper for little money, the suggested 
retail price is ??????????????????????????









Mark


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

bill_pfaff said:


> Strange how this appears now in conjunction with the nuclear testing in N. Korea.
> 
> This thing is definitely constructed for more than pleasure camping.
> 
> Of course it would provide better protection from bears.


BEARS???







I'll take one


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK. the wall mounted espresso machine has my name written all over it...









Looks like they forgot the microwave though!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Strange how this appears now in conjunction with the nuclear testing in N. Korea.
> 
> This thing is definitely constructed for more than pleasure camping.
> 
> Of course it would provide better protection from bears.


BEARS???







I'll take one
[/quote]

You know that is "Bears" not "Beers"


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Pretty cool. Wonder what this thing sells for? Maybe I'll give Lakshore a call.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Strange how this appears now in conjunction with the nuclear testing in N. Korea.
> 
> This thing is definitely constructed for more than pleasure camping.
> 
> Of course it would provide better protection from bears.


BEARS???







I'll take one
[/quote]

You know that is "Bears" not "Beers"
[/quote]
yes, I know! one I LOOOOVVVEEEE and the other, well,let's just say I am little tiny bit afraid of them


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> But still, I saw it first!


Excuse me?


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Lets see that OB owner post gas mileage stats.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> OK. the wall mounted espresso machine has my name written all over it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it HAD your name on it Missy, I scratched it off and put my new sticker on it, or I will when it gets here. But still, I saw it first!








[/quote]

Alright lady! I see a cat fight brewing








I was so excited when I saw that, I didn't know you already had dibs. 
When you find a place to mount yours will you let me know??? I still haven't mounted a paper towel holder, much less an espresso maker


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK. the wall mounted espresso machine has my name written all over it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it HAD your name on it Missy, I scratched it off and put my new sticker on it, or I will when it gets here. But still, I saw it first!








[/quote]

Alright lady! I see a cat fight brewing








I was so excited when I saw that, I didn't know you already had dibs. 
When you find a place to mount yours will you let me know??? I still haven't mounted a paper towel holder, much less an espresso maker








[/quote]
I gave up on the paper towel holder perfect place, so I have weighted paper towel holder that stands up and it sits perfectly in corner by my stove. Need paper towels outside? take a plastic hanger ( they usually come in white, white, or white) and break it right in the middle (the long straight part) now slip your paper towel roll over the two halves and wa-la! you now have a papertowel holder with a hook that hangs conveniently in all sorts of places on your trailer! or nearby or whevever you want. It's so darn handy and makes a great fun type gift! I gave one to our friend rver's and she was thrilled. So cheap and fun.
(ps) if you see PDX lurking around MY expresso maker, let me know-k?


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

It ain't pretty. But functional . wow. I like it in wierd "geeky" kinda way


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

luv2rv said:


> It ain't pretty. But functional . wow. I like it in wierd "geeky" kinda way


Maybe if it was sporting the Sydney badges


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

The sucker is used. I had it last year for 4 months. Got rid of it.

1. MPG...no. Gallons Per Mile = 2, Down hill.








2. Rides like poop. Feel every pebble.








3. No slide








4. No awning








5. tows Tanks great.









I HEARD that this was actually a PDX Industries mistake.







The Military was looking for an economical assault camper and Dougster won the low bid.







Rumor?







Conjecture?







I am not so sure. So what's the real scoop Doug!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I for one like the military axles on this beast. Not only will it be able to pull a 40' boat if you wish, but you can load it with at least 15,000 lbs on the axles. Talk about a TV! Also, I don't think I ever saw a TV with a split 9 trans







I'll be looking forward to the price and availability. I wonder if it's available with run-flats?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

With those high ceiling ... I see no problems mounting
a 60â€ flip-down-swivel plasma screen!









Maybe the microwave is one of those pop-up counter models.









MaeJae


----------

